# Girls from Black Sails



## Flanagan (19 Jan. 2014)

Jessica Parker Kennedy at IMDb.

Jessica Parker Kennedy, Others @ Black Sails: S01 E01 (2014) - 720
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 
173 sec | 75.1 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator
Download at keep2share

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Jo009 (19 Jan. 2014)

Schicker Anblick, nett! Danke!


----------



## Flanagan (20 Jan. 2014)

*Jessica Parker Kennedy, Others @ Black Sails: S01 E01 (2014) - 1080*

Jessica Parker Kennedy at IMDb.

Jessica Parker Kennedy, Others @ Black Sails: S01 E01 (2014) - 1080
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 
173 sec | 146.2 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator
Download at keep2share

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (2 Feb. 2014)

*Hannah New, Jessica Parker Kennedy @ Black Sails: S01 E02 (2014) - 720/1080*

Hannah New at IMDb.
Jessica Parker Kennedy at IMDb.

Hannah New, Jessica Parker Kennedy @ Black Sails: S01 E02 (2014) - 720/1080
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 
225 sec | 92.6 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator
Download at keep2share
225 sec | 185.4 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator
Download at keep2share

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (9 Feb. 2014)

*Hannah New, Jessica Parker Kennedy, Unidentified @ Black Sails: S01 E03 (2014) - 720*

Hannah New at IMDb.
Jessica Parker Kennedy at IMDb.

Hannah New, Jessica Parker Kennedy, Unidentified @ Black Sails: S01 E03 (2014) - 720
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 
129 sec | 55.1 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator
Download at keep2share

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (11 Feb. 2014)

*Hannah New, Jessica Parker Kennedy, Unidentified @ Black Sails: S01 E03 (2014) - 1080*

Hannah New at IMDb.
Jessica Parker Kennedy at IMDb.

Hannah New, Jessica Parker Kennedy, Unidentified @ Black Sails: S01 E03 (2014) - 1080
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 
129 sec | 103.9 MB | 1920x1080 
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator
Download at keep2share

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (16 Feb. 2014)

*Louise Barnes @ Black Sails: S01 E04 (2014) - 720/1080*

Louise Barnes at IMDb.

Louise Barnes @ Black Sails: S01 E04 (2014) - 720/1080
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 


 

 
45 sec | 19.2 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator
Download at keep2share
45 sec | 37.6 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator
Download at keep2share

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (2 März 2014)

*Louise Barnes @ Black Sails: S01 E06 (2014) - 720/1080*

Louise Barnes at IMDb.

Louise Barnes @ Black Sails: S01 E06 (2014) - 720/1080
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 


 

 
58 sec | 23.6 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator
Download at keep2share
58 sec | 46.9 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator
Download at keep2share

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (15 März 2014)

*Jessica Parker Kennedy @ Black Sails: S01 E08 (2014) - 720*

Jessica Parker Kennedy at IMDb.

Jessica Parker Kennedy @ Black Sails: S01 E08 (2014) - 720
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 
22 sec | 9.5 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator
Download at keep2share

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (17 März 2014)

*Jessica Parker Kennedy @ Black Sails: S01 E08 (2014) - 1080*

Jessica Parker Kennedy at IMDb.

Jessica Parker Kennedy @ Black Sails: S01 E08 (2014) - 1080
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 
22 sec | 18.8 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator
Download at keep2share

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (25 Jan. 2015)

*Lise Slabber @ Black Sails: S02 E01 (2015) - 720*

Lise Slabber at IMDb.

Lise Slabber @ Black Sails: S02 E01 (2015) - 720
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 


 

 
21 sec | 10.5 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## fixofoxi (25 Jan. 2015)

Spitzen Sammlung, vielen Dank, aber leider sind die meisten davon nimmer online, bitte unbedingt wieder uppen!!


----------



## Flanagan (26 Jan. 2015)

*Lise Slabber @ Black Sails: S02 E01 (2015) - 1080*

Lise Slabber at IMDb.

Lise Slabber @ Black Sails: S02 E01 (2015) - 1080
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 


 

 
21 sec | 21.8 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (1 Feb. 2015)

*Jessica Parker Kennedy @ Black Sails: S02 E02 (2015) - 720*

Jessica Parker Kennedy at IMDb.

Jessica Parker Kennedy @ Black Sails: S02 E02 (2015) - 720
AKA Black Sails: X.
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 


 

 
115 sec | 57.4 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (3 Feb. 2015)

*Jessica Parker Kennedy @ Black Sails: S02 E02 (2015) - 1080*

Jessica Parker Kennedy at IMDb.

Jessica Parker Kennedy @ Black Sails: S02 E02 (2015) - 1080
AKA Black Sails: X.
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 


 

 
115 sec | 115.2 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (8 Feb. 2015)

*Jessica Parker Kennedy, Hannah New, Clara Paget @ Black Sails: S02 E03 (2015) - 720*

Jessica Parker Kennedy at IMDb.
Hannah New at IMDb.
Clara Paget at IMDb.

Jessica Parker Kennedy, Hannah New, Clara Paget @ Black Sails: S02 E03 (2015) - 720
AKA Black Sails: XI.
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 
160 sec | 87.0 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (8 Feb. 2015)

*Jessica Parker Kennedy, Hannah New, Clara Paget @ Black Sails: S02 E03 (2015) - 1080*

Jessica Parker Kennedy at IMDb.
Hannah New at IMDb.
Clara Paget at IMDb.

Jessica Parker Kennedy, Hannah New, Clara Paget @ Black Sails: S02 E03 (2015) - 1080
AKA Black Sails: XI.
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 


 

 
160 sec | 157.1 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (8 Feb. 2015)

*AW: Jessica Parker Kennedy, Hannah New, Clara Paget @ Black Sails: S02 E03 (2015) - 1080*

Correct link for
160 sec | 157.1 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Uploaded


----------



## Flanagan (15 Feb. 2015)

*Jessica Parker Kennedy @ Black Sails: S02 E04 (2015) - 720/1080*

Jessica Parker Kennedy at IMDb.

Jessica Parker Kennedy @ Black Sails: S02 E04 (2015) - 720/1080
AKA Black Sails: XI.
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 


 

 
67 sec | 37.0 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator
67 sec | 74.1 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Flanagan (22 Feb. 2015)

*Jessica Parker Kennedy, Clara Paget @ Black Sails: S02 E05 (2015) - 720/1080*

Jessica Parker Kennedy at IMDb.
Clara Paget at IMDb.

Jessica Parker Kennedy, Clara Paget @ Black Sails: S02 E05 (2015) - 720/1080
AKA Black Sails: XIII.
Videotype: mp4



 

 


 

 


 

 
52 sec | 25.6 MB | 1280x720
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator
52 sec | 51.2 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator

Enjoy
Credit to celebskin4free.com


----------



## Raoul_rambo (4 März 2015)

Great! Great! Great! Thanks a lot!


----------



## Flanagan (29 Jan. 2017)

*Sibongile Mlambo @ Black Sails: S04 E01 (2017) - 1080*

Sibongile Mlambo at IMDb.

Sibongile Mlambo @ Black Sails: S04 E01 (2017) - 1080
Videotype: AVC/mp4



 




 




 




 


81 sec | 52.2 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator
Download at FileJoker

Enjoy


----------



## Flanagan (4 Feb. 2017)

*Hannah New, Sylvaine Strike @ Black Sails: S03 (2016) - 1080*

Hannah New at IMDb.
Sylvaine Strike at IMDb.

Hannah New, Sylvaine Strike @ Black Sails: S03 (2016) - 1080
Videotype: AVC/mp4






 




 




 




 




 


137 sec | 132.7 MB | 1920x1080
Download at Uploaded
Download at Rapidgator
Download at FileJoker

Enjoy


----------

